# You've got to see this!



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Saw this guy at Shoreline a few nights ago. His lights are the same lights as the ones lighting the parking lot (different wattage I think he said)!!!!!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Pretty neat concept! Cook the fish in the water and scoop em up when they float up.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

that will improve your spotting distance!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Metal halide or high pressure sodium?



http://www.affordablelighting.com/outdoor_light_fixture.html



There not cheap, but the next rerig I do will have some Metal Halide's on it.


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

You sure do spend a lot of time at Shoreline, Bobby. Looking forward to kicking some arse next weekend in Biloxi!!!!

jwg


----------



## jmitch (Oct 28, 2007)

can u say. GIVE THE FISH SUNBURN!!!!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Does he run a generator ??

Scott


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

He would have to to operate them.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you say, " OVERLIGHTING" ???????


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

> *pompom (11/9/2007)*Can you say, " OVERLIGHTING" ???????




no such thing


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree! You can never have too much light. I have 4 of the metal halide on the front of my flounder rig, not quite as big as the ones in the photo. The problem with the metal halide is that it takes about 4-5 minutes for them to warm up to full power and about 12-15 minutes to come back on after they get hot! I just don't turn mine off until I load it on the trailer.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank's for that info.


----------

